# Bump or Wart on Nose?



## vatertime (May 5, 2014)

My 14 week old Vizsla has a bare little bump on his nose. Not sure if it is a wart or what. Just curious if anyone else has ever had this. Should I see a vet about it? Doesn't seem to bother him at all - just cosmetic afaik.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Our guys were full of lumps and bumps, quite a few that looked just like yours look. But looks don't mean much except to a professional eye.

I would watch it carefully and if it changes, see a vet. That is strictly my ignorant opinion.

Bob


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby had something that looked just like that on her ear. It randomly appeared one day and stayed for about 3 months. Then, almost as quickly as it appeared it disappeared. I did get it vet checked and he said it was similar to what we as humans get with cystic acne. 

It also could be an allergic reaction/skin irritation. Either way, if you're worried have the vet take a look.


----------



## Dedot (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Vatertime. Bumping an old thread. Any update on your vizsla? Did the wart/bump finally go away by itself? 

I have Lola who is 16wks old and has the same bump/wart above her eye. Just wondering if you have a remedy for it. 

Thanks


----------



## vatertime (May 5, 2014)

Hi Dedot!

Congrats on your new Vizsla! These are benign in my unprofessional opinion. She may get more, but after a couple weeks they fade away. As far as I know, nothing you can do to fix it in the meantime.


----------



## Silppa Girl (Jul 9, 2020)

Bumping this thread to also see if the bump went away. Our little girl has one too. She is 4 mo.


----------

